# International 454 stuck in reverse



## tsalagi-asgaya (May 28, 2015)

I have an International 454. I was shifting from low range to high range and it got stuck in first gear, but somehow I got it in reverse and that is where it has remained. I need some information on how to free up the gears. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Tsalagi-asgaya


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found the following comments on the internet/YT forum:

Post below Written by Red460:
"This happens occasionally with a worn transmission. The top of the shifter forks is available behind the range shift lever. Put the shift lever in neutral and move the top of The inner shift fork up. I keep a screw driver in the tool box to do this. I also sprayed the top of the shifter forks (behind the range selector) silver so I remember which one to move." 

Post below written by Todd Hamilton:
"Yep - we used to have a worn out 574 that would jam the shifter linkage, causes the transmission to be in two gears at one time. DO NOT move your tractor in this condition. Unjam by moving the forks as described above. And as also stated, take all needed safety precautions so that it does not roll when the transmission releases."


----------

